
AWSlack – yet another AWS/Slack integration - vadimska
https://blog.doit-intl.com/awslack-1165c179c1e8
======
ranr
AWS Lambda triggered automatically via AWSlack! What an amazing integration
and open-source!

------
neter145
Cool integration Thank you

------
shayale
Thank you! helps a lot

------
dani-doit
Realy helpfull

------
avivl
cool

------
eranshl
the small things that makes your life much easier. Brilliant !

